# CDA-9887 might be the culprit of my dilemma ...



## Nakamichi Head (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey gentlemen,

I've been pulling my hair out trying to run down the culprit of what sounded like a ground loop. I started by disconnecting the RCAs from the amplifier, which immediately silenced the popping and buzzing, which leads me to believe the 9887 was causing the noise. I've tried several things so far, none of which have corrected the problem. Here's the list:

1) Took any added equipment power/grounds away from the harness. i.e. BT400 module. (nope)

2) Tried grounding the HU chassis, adding a ground location to the harness and grounding the RCAs at the head unit. (nope)

3) Lastly, I removed the HU and ran it directly from the battery. It was also sharing the same ground location as the amp, which is where the battery grounds to the chassis. (nope!)


With the system is it's current stripped down state, here's what I'm getting:

1) With the HU on and volume at nil, the speakers are now silent, as they should be.

2) If I fold down the faceplate to access the CD drive, I am back to noise in the system.

3) Removing the face as well as powering on or powering off, I get a loud pop in the speakers across all channels. This happens every time.

Does this sound like an internal problem with the HU at this point? I'm running out of ideas, and could really use a fresh brain on this. 


Thanks in advance,

Mike


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Could you provide a quick run down of the equipment? I have a 9887 and never had this issue. Is this a new install or a current system that has recently displayed this behavior?


----------

